# Year two Pics added    My twin grand-daughters picking flowers



## Milkman (Mar 7, 2018)

My little angels Aubrey and Ava took advantage of the warm weather last weekend.  They put on their little farm girl outfits and went out for a while. 
 This image was taken by by my daughter in law at an old house-place on what was part of our family farm in the early 1900's.  The jonquils grow there by the thousands every spring. 

The girls liked playing where their great grandfather played as a child. They are just shy of a year old.

Pic at top is 2019. Lower is 2018


----------



## wvdawg (Mar 7, 2018)

You just made my day!  Beautiful little ladies and an awesome memory!  Thanks for sharing your joy!


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Mar 7, 2018)

great picture, and beautiful children

Cherish those times together


----------



## JustUs4All (Mar 7, 2018)

Just beautiful, girls and sentiment.


----------



## Hoss (Mar 7, 2018)

Now that is a shot that belongs in a frame.  

Hoss


----------



## Big7 (Mar 7, 2018)

^^^^^^^^^^

For sure!


----------



## Milkman (Mar 7, 2018)

Thanks for the kind words guys.


----------



## Grub Master (Mar 7, 2018)

Awesome


----------



## Cmp1 (Mar 7, 2018)

Hoss said:


> Now that is a shot that belongs in a frame.
> 
> Hoss



X2,,,, great shot,,,, picture frame material right here,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Mar 7, 2018)

NE GA Pappy said:


> great picture, and beautiful children
> 
> Cherish those times together



This right here too,,,,


----------



## antharper (Mar 7, 2018)

Looks like double trouble to me , what a beautiful photo, congrats on 2 cute little girls !


----------



## bany (Mar 8, 2018)

That’s awesome! Does the heart good being wrapped around those little pinkies!


----------



## Duff (Mar 8, 2018)

Lil’ angels, I would say!!

Made me smile MM!

Thanks!


----------



## ucfireman (Mar 17, 2018)

Doesn't get any better!


----------



## kawigirl (Mar 22, 2018)

Sweet baby girls.


----------



## 27metalman (Mar 25, 2018)

Good picture and a good story.


----------



## Michael F Sights (Mar 25, 2018)

Sweet little nuggets!


----------



## Triple C (Apr 1, 2018)

Mercy me Milkman.  That's as good as it gets right there!


----------



## dfhooked (Apr 1, 2018)

That’s a great photo. As a Dad of twin girls now 4 I can imagine your happiness, especially as their grand father.


----------



## Milkman (Apr 6, 2018)

Thanks again for the recent comments. They are just over a year old now. A child is God’s most precious gift. Twins are more than doubly so somehow.


----------



## cramer (Apr 14, 2018)

Great picture Milkman!
You are truly blessed !

Thanks for sharing.
We just got a chance to sit down for a minute after having our 3 year old and one year old granddaughters since yesterday afternoon.
Our 6 year old great niece just left, we are worn out and then your picture makes me miss them all over again.


----------



## Tomboy Boots (Apr 17, 2018)

cramer said:


> Great picture Milkman!
> You are truly blessed !
> 
> Thanks for sharing.
> ...



What he said! They are definitely a blessing and melt your heart... they will wear you out and leave you coming back for more  A gift from God no doubt.


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 17, 2018)

Congratulations on 2x the fun!


----------



## Deer Fanatic (Apr 18, 2018)

Beautiful!!!!


----------



## Milkman (Aug 3, 2018)

Another couple of pics of my angels. 16 months old now


----------



## wvdawg (Aug 3, 2018)

Keep taking lots of pictures!  They will be off and married before you know it!
More great shots of these little cuties!


----------



## Milkman (Mar 24, 2019)

The girls along with Mama and Daddy went back again this spring for more flowers. They will be Two years old this week.


----------



## 4HAND (Mar 24, 2019)

Y'all are doubly blessed! 
Awesome pics.


----------

